# Having POST issues, no motherboard speaker



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*
> 
> I haven't been able to work my new sig rig I put together last night, and I have a motherboard speaker but... I don't think my ASUS H67 has leads for it, so I don't really know how to diagnose this.
> -Reseated/replaced RAM, tried each DIMM
> -Reduced components and connectors to the bare minimum, reseated connectors
> -Reseated CPU
> -Removed GPU
> -Cleared CMOS
> The fans start up quietly, but then it freezes and doesn't post.
> Have not yet tested the power supply, but I guess it's probably either the motherboard or PSU, right?
> I REALLY wish my motherboard had leads for a diagnostic speaker, but I'm pretty sure it does not.


Verify that all the cables are plugging in. This happens to many people, myself included









GPU PCI cables, the CPU 8-pin, the motherboard 24-pin, etc

Are the fans connected to the motherboard, or the PSU directly?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

are you able to make it into the bios?


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> are you able to make it into the bios?


Doesn't even post. Basically, the fans just turn on. The lights on the motherboard don't seem to tell me anything... a red LED flashes once.


----------



## UltraVolta425

Ask a friend if he's got a speaker connector, something like this:



Most older MoBos have something like that, even my ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 as well as my RIVE had it.









Also, while you're there, ask your friend if you could try your PSU on his PC. If that works well, it's most likely your motherboard


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*
> 
> Doesn't even post. Basically, the fans just turn on. The lights on the motherboard don't seem to tell me anything... a red LED flashes once.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraVolta425*
> 
> Ask a friend if he's got a speaker connector, something like this:
> 
> Most older MoBos have something like that, even my ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 as well as my RIVE had it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, while you're there, ask your friend if you could try your PSU on his PC. If that works well, it's most likely your motherboard


Red LED makes me think:
A) insufficient power
B) motherboard is borked

So as above, attempt to use your PSU in another computer if possible. The fact that the fans spin up indicates something! Listen closely and tell us if your hard drives spin-up as well

Did you re-check that all the power connections for motherboard/CPU are in place?

Note: Your motherboard does support an external motherboard speaker as posted above.


----------



## aaronmonto

@Volta: The whole problem is there is no connector for a speaker.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Red LED makes me think:
> A) insufficient power
> B) motherboard is borked
> So as above, attempt to use your PSU in another computer if possible. The fact that the fans spin up indicates something! Listen closely and tell us if your hard drives spin-up as well
> Did you re-check that all the power connections for motherboard/CPU are in place?


I ordered a power supply tester so that should do the trick for the PSU. So I guess if the PSU works, it's time to try RMA'ing the board? I bought it used so I don't want to do that :/.


----------



## UltraVolta425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*
> 
> @Volta: The whole problem is there is no connector for a speaker.




It may not look exactly the same, but the pins should. Try putting it in the red area, it should fit there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*
> 
> So I guess if the PSU works, it's time to try RMA'ing the board? I bought it used so I don't want to do that :/.


Erm, if you can test the CPU separately from the rest of the parts, indeed, yes.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraVolta425*
> 
> 
> It may not look exactly the same, but the pins should. Try putting it in the red area, it should fit there.
> Erm, if you can test the CPU separately from the rest of the parts, indeed, yes.


My board only has 9 pins, for the power switch, reset switch, HDD LED and power LED. You say to put the speaker on the red pins, which are for the power switch. If I do that, how am I supposed to turn it on?
0.o


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*
> 
> My board only has 9 pins, for the power switch, reset switch, HDD LED and power LED. You say to put the speaker on the red pins, which are for the power switch. If I do that, how am I supposed to turn it on?
> 0.o


Ok they're not necessarily red, look other places


----------



## ET900

On some motherboards I've had you can get BIOS beeps out of the soundcard. Try plugging some speakers in and see if you get anything...


----------

